

Californians may have to drink their own sewage as last resort for water crisis - lotsofmangos
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/californians-may-have-to-drink-their-own-sewage-as-last-resort-for-water-crisis-10275304.html

======
JoeAltmaier
It all ends up in the ocean, which has been recycled by the hydrologic cycles
millions of times. SO its all sewage, millions of times over.

------
lotsofmangos
It works for Singapore -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NEWater](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NEWater)

